# On Board Computer Options



## Don Juan (Apr 2, 2002)

:tsk: Does any one the different options (found in the Bentleys manual) for 2001 E46. I've heard you can reset the inspection and much more.

Thanks in advance


----------



## dduk (Jan 3, 2002)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=404&highlight=service+interval


----------



## Don Juan (Apr 2, 2002)

*Does anyone know what additonal things can be done?*

Does anyone know what additonal things can be done thru the OBC?


----------



## Don Juan (Apr 2, 2002)

*Founded in case you guys needed*

:lmao:

You guys may want to print this down and your welcome =)
There are 21 test functions on the instrument cluster. Tests 1 and 2 are always unlocked. Tests 3-21 are only accessible after unlocking the test function. Test 19 is the unlock function for accessing the displays. The numbers used below are examples in what the display should show.

Steps:
1. Car off
2. Press and hold the mileage reset button
3. Switch to KL R or ignition switch #2
4a. Do nothing and the display will automatically go into sub tests of main menu 0.1. The top part f the display will show "TEST 0.1"
Sub-Test:
12345 1.0 is the VIN
4812 1.1 is the Body #
834762 6_1.2 is the part # for the cluster
010203 1.3 is the coding/diagnosis/bus index
3495 1.4 is the manufacturing date (calander week/year)
04_600 1.5 is the hardware/software # of cluster (HW:04, SW:6.00)
415_06 3_1.6 injection status, number of cylinders, engine factor.

4b. Press and release the reset button immediately (<1 second) to advance to the next main test menu. Scrolling through the numbered test functions is achieved by pressing the instrument cluster button. The button is either momentarily pressed (tapped) < 1 second or pressed and held for > 1 second.

This signals the BC to display the sub-tests of the displayed main test menu or continue on to the next main test menu.

Go directly to Test 19 to unlock the test features. 
TEST 19 Lock/Unlock
Sub-tests: L-On L-OFF
Display changes from "L-ON" to "L-OFF" every second. To unlock test functions press the cluster button immediately when it changes to "L-OFF". Tests are automatically locked when exiting test functions.

TEST 2 - Cluster System Test - Acticates the gauge drivers, indicators and LEDs to confirm function.

TEST 03 - SI Data
Sub-tests: 
1500 3.0 = liters
0 3.1 = Periodic inspection days (not applicable in US)

TEST 04 - Momentary Consumption
Sub-tests:
0267 4.0 = 26.7 liters/1000km
0073 4.1 = 7.3 liters per hour

TEST 5 - Distance Gone Consumption
Sub-Tests:
0195 5.0 = 19.5 liters/100km
226 5.1 = momentary distance to go (226km)

TEST 6 - Fuel Level sensor inputs in liters
Sub-Tests:
237415 6.0 = Fuel level averaged
*LH sensor input = 23.7 liters
*RH sensor input = 41.5 liters
0652 6.1 - total tank level averaged = 65.2 liters
0667 1_6.2 = indicated value and tank phase
* 1 = both sensors are ok
* 2 = one sensor fault
* 3 = implausible input

TEST 7 - Temperature and Speed
Sub-tests;
032 7.0 = coolent temp input 32C
245 7.1 = outside temp input 24.5C
5283 7.2 = engine speed 5,283RPM
058 7.3 = vehicle speed 58km/h

TEST 8 - Input value in HEX form
Sub-Test;
XXX 8.0 thru 8.3 = Hex code, instrument cluster inputs.

TEST 9 - Battery Voltage
Sub-Test;
125 9.0 = 12.5v

TEST 10 - Country Coding
Sub-Test;
02 10.0 US 02

TEST 11 - Cluster Code
Sub-test:
000003 11.0 = cluster code

TEST 12 - Not used

TEST 13 - Gong Test
Sub-test;
GONG 13.0 = activate gone by pressing button (gond response is delayed)

TEST 14 Fault memory (not for diagnosis)

TEST 15 thru 18 - Not used

TEST 19 - Lock unlock function

TEST 20 - Avgerage fuel consumption - correction factor.

The factor follows previous systems, with adjustment range of 750 to 1250. The adjustment method is new for the base cluster. If adjsutment is necessary, enter into test 20 using the cluster button.

The correction factor number is changed by using the sub-test for the "ones, tens and hundreds of the factor number. The digits will automatically scroll through 0-9 within each group (ones, tens, hundreds)

Sub-tests;
XXX9 20.0 = press the button when the correct "ones" position is attained.
XX5X 20.1 = Press the button when the correct "tens" position is attained.
12XX 20.2 = Press the button when the correct "hundreds" position is attained.

TEST 21 - Software reset
Sub-test;
Reset 21.0 = reset software.

NOTE: Using the test function of 7.2 will give you a digital tachometer! Becareful when using this function and driving on the road. The display is low and will divert attention from the road!


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

So these "tests" are sorta like easter eggs in the OBD software?


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

Seems to me that thee are actually usable functions that mechanics can utilize to diagnose problems while driving (as opposed to 'easter eggs' in the OBD software). I can think of more than a few times that I could have used a few of these tools while trying to diagnose a car problem.

Thanks for posting this, I am definatly going to play with it when I get my car. 

--SONET


----------

